# apache starts but nothing happens...

## kraylus

apache appears to start [OK] but i cant connect to my gentoo box. even if i were to go to localhost or the box's IP addy.

/etc/hostname has kraybox.kraylus.com in it (all by itself on the first line)

and /etc/hosts has:

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.123.161 kraybox.kraylus.com

(the second IP is based on a dynamic IP address but the dhcp lease on it doesnt expire for awhile)

```

here's my apache config file:

```
log_module   lib/apache/mod_log_agent.so

LoadModule referer_log_module lib/apache/mod_log_referer.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module  lib/apache/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule mime_module        lib/apache/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module lib/apache/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule status_module      lib/apache/mod_status.so

LoadModule info_module        lib/apache/mod_info.so

LoadModule includes_module    lib/apache/mod_include.so

LoadModule autoindex_module   lib/apache/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module         lib/apache/mod_dir.so

LoadModule cgi_module         lib/apache/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule asis_module        lib/apache/mod_asis.so

LoadModule imap_module        lib/apache/mod_imap.so

LoadModule action_module      lib/apache/mod_actions.so

LoadModule speling_module     lib/apache/mod_speling.so

LoadModule userdir_module     lib/apache/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule alias_module       lib/apache/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module     lib/apache/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule access_module      lib/apache/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module        lib/apache/mod_auth.so

LoadModule anon_auth_module   lib/apache/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule dbm_auth_module    lib/apache/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule db_auth_module     lib/apache/mod_auth_db.so

LoadModule digest_module      lib/apache/mod_digest.so

LoadModule digest_auth_module lib/apache/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule proxy_module       lib/apache/libproxy.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module   lib/apache/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule expires_module     lib/apache/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module     lib/apache/mod_headers.so

LoadModule usertrack_module   lib/apache/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule example_module     lib/apache/mod_example.so

LoadModule unique_id_module   lib/apache/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module    lib/apache/mod_setenvif.so

#  Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules

#  (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order.

#  [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE UPDATE THIS, TOO]

ClearModuleList

AddModule mod_mmap_static.c

AddModule mod_vhost_alias.c

AddModule mod_env.c

AddModule mod_log_config.c

AddModule mod_log_agent.c

AddModule mod_log_referer.c

AddModule mod_mime_magic.c

AddModule mod_mime.c

AddModule mod_negotiation.c

AddModule mod_status.c

AddModule mod_info.c

AddModule mod_include.c

AddModule mod_autoindex.c

AddModule mod_dir.c

AddModule mod_cgi.c

AddModule mod_asis.c

AddModule mod_imap.c

AddModule mod_actions.c

AddModule mod_speling.c

AddModule mod_userdir.c

AddModule mod_alias.c

AddModule mod_rewrite.c

AddModule mod_access.c

AddModule mod_auth.c

AddModule mod_auth_anon.c

AddModule mod_auth_dbm.c

AddModule mod_auth_db.c

AddModule mod_digest.c

AddModule mod_auth_digest.c

AddModule mod_proxy.c

AddModule mod_cern_meta.c

AddModule mod_expires.c

AddModule mod_headers.c

AddModule mod_usertrack.c

AddModule mod_example.c

AddModule mod_unique_id.c

AddModule mod_so.c

AddModule mod_setenvif.c

#

# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status

# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus

# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.

#

#ExtendedStatus On

### Section 2: 'Main' server configuration

#

# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'

# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a

# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for

# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.

#

# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,

# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the

# virtual host being defined.

#

#

# If your ServerType directive (set earlier in the 'Global Environment'

# section) is set to "inetd", the next few directives don't have any

# effect since their settings are defined by the inetd configuration.

# Skip ahead to the ServerAdmin directive.

#

#

# Port: The port to which the standalone server listens. For

# ports < 1023, you will need httpd to be run as root initially.

#

Port 80

#

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.  

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

#  . On SCO (ODT 3) use "User nouser" and "Group nogroup".

#  . On HPUX you may not be able to use shared memory as nobody, and the

#    suggested workaround is to create a user www and use that user.

#  NOTE that some kernels refuse to setgid(Group) or semctl(IPC_SET)

#  when the value of (unsigned)Group is above 60000; 

#  don't use Group apache on these systems!

#

User apache

Group apache

#

# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

# as error documents.

#

ServerAdmin root@kraybox.kraylus.com

#

# ServerName allows you to set a host name which is sent back to clients for

# your server if it's different than the one the program would get (i.e., use

# "www" instead of the host's real name).

#

# Note: You cannot just invent host names and hope they work. The name you 

# define here must be a valid DNS name for your host. If you don't understand

# this, ask your network administrator.

# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.

# You will have to access it by its address (e.g., http://123.45.67.89/)

# anyway, and this will make redirections work in a sensible way.

#

# 127.0.0.1 is the TCP/IP local loop-back address, often named localhost. Your 

# machine always knows itself by this address. If you use Apache strictly for 

# local testing and development, you may use 127.0.0.1 as the server name.

#

ServerName kraybox.kraylus.com

#

# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

#

DocumentRoot "/home/httpd/htdocs"

#

# Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories). 

#

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 

# permissions.  

#

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

</Directory>

#

# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

# below.

#

#

# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

#

<Directory "/home/httpd/htdocs">

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#

# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can

# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo", 

# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"

#

    AllowOverride None

#

# Controls who can get stuff from this server.

#

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user's home

# directory if a ~user request is received.

#

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

</IfModule>

#

# Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example

# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.

#

#<Directory /home/*/public_html>

#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#    </Limit>

#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#    </LimitExcept>

#</Directory>

#

# DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML

# directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.

#

<IfModule mod_dir.c>

    DirectoryIndex index.html

</IfModule>

#

# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

# for access control information.

#

AccessFileName .htaccess

#

# The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by

# Web clients.  Since .htaccess files often contain authorization

# information, access is disallowed for security reasons.  Comment

# these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of

# .htaccess files.  If you change the AccessFileName directive above,

# be sure to make the corresponding changes here.

#

# Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password

# files, so this will protect those as well.

#

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

    Satisfy All

</Files>

#

# CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each

# document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy

# servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables

# this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.

#

#CacheNegotiatedDocs

#

# UseCanonicalName:  (new for 1.3)  With this setting turned on, whenever

# Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back

# to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and

# Port to form a "canonical" name.  With this setting off, Apache will

# use the hostname:port that the client supplied, when possible.  This

# also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.

#

UseCanonicalName On

#

# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

# to be found.

#

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    TypesConfig /etc/apache/conf/mime.types

</IfModule>

#

# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document

# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are

# text.

#

DefaultType text/plain

#

# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

# mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add

# it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the 'Global

# Environment' section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic

# as part of the configuration), so it's enclosed in an <IfModule> container.

# This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the

# module is part of the server.

#

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile /etc/apache/conf/magic

</IfModule>

#

# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses

# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).

# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people

# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that

# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the

# nameserver.

#

HostnameLookups Off

#

# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.

# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>

# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be

# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>

# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.

#

ErrorLog /var/log/apache/apache_error_log

#

# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.

# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,

# alert, emerg.

#

LogLevel warn

#

# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

# a CustomLog directive (see below).

#

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

#

# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>

# container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*

# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be

# logged therein and *not* in this file.

#

CustomLog /var/log/apache/apache_access_log common

#

# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the

# following directives.

#

#CustomLog /var/log/apache/apache_referer_log referer

#CustomLog /var/log/apache/apache_agent_log agent

#

# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information

# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

#

#CustomLog /var/log/apache/apache_access_log combined

#

# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

# name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,

# mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).

# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

#

ServerSignature On

# EBCDIC configuration:

# (only for mainframes using the EBCDIC codeset, currently one of:

# Fujitsu-Siemens' BS2000/OSD, IBM's OS/390 and IBM's TPF)!!

# The following default configuration assumes that "text files"

# are stored in EBCDIC (so that you can operate on them using the

# normal POSIX tools like grep and sort) while "binary files" are

# stored with identical octets as on an ASCII machine.

#

# The directives are evaluated in configuration file order, with

# the EBCDICConvert directives applied before EBCDICConvertByType.

#

# If you want to have ASCII HTML documents and EBCDIC HTML documents

# at the same time, you can use the file extension to force

# conversion off for the ASCII documents:

# > AddType       text/html .ahtml

# > EBCDICConvert Off=InOut .ahtml

#

# EBCDICConvertByType  On=InOut text/* message/* multipart/*

# EBCDICConvertByType  On=In    application/x-www-form-urlencoded

# EBCDICConvertByType  On=InOut application/postscript model/vrml

# EBCDICConvertByType Off=InOut */*

#

# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is 

# Alias fakename realname

#

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #

    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

    # example, only "/icons/".  If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the 

    # realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the 

    # trailing slash, the realname must also omit it.

    #

    Alias /icons/ "/home/httpd/icons/"

    <Directory "/home/httpd/icons">

        Options Indexes MultiViews

        AllowOverride None

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </Directory>

    # This Alias will project the on-line documentation tree under /manual/

    # even if you change the DocumentRoot. Comment it if you don't want to 

    # provide access to the on-line documentation.

    #

    Alias /manual/ "/usr/share/doc/apache-1.3.24-r2/manual/"

    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/apache-1.3.24-r2/manual">

        Options Indexes FollowSymlinks MultiViews

        AllowOverride None

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </Directory>

    #

    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

    # documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and

    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.

    # The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to

    # Alias.

    #

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/home/httpd/cgi-bin/"

    #

    # "/home/httpd/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased

    # CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.

    #

    <Directory "/home/httpd/cgi-bin">

        AllowOverride None

        Options None

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </Directory>

</IfModule>

# End of aliases.

#

# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

# your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

# clients where to look for the relocated document.

# Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL

#

#

# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

#

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #

    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

    # directories.

    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename

    #

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #

    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

    # default, and append to directory listings.

    #

    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

    # directory indexes. 

    #

    # If MultiViews are amongst the Options in effect, the server will

    # first look for name.html and include it if found.  If name.html

    # doesn't exist, the server will then look for name.txt and include

    # it as plaintext if found.

    #

    ReadmeName README

    HeaderName HEADER

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>

# End of indexing directives.

#

# Document types.

#

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    # Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

    # to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

    #

    AddEncoding x-compress Z

    AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

    #

    # AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can

    # then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language

    # it can understand.  

    #

    # Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language 

    # keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard 

    # language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to 

    # avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

    #

    # Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite

    # some cases the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not

    # identical to the two character 'Country' code for its country,

    # E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

    #

    # Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char 

    # specifier. But there is 'work in progress' to fix this and get 

    # the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

    #

    # Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee)

    # French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)

    # Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn)

    # Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)

    # Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz)

    # Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)

    # Russian (ru)

    #

    AddLanguage da .dk

    AddLanguage nl .nl

    AddLanguage en .en

    AddLanguage et .ee

    AddLanguage fr .fr

    AddLanguage de .de

    AddLanguage el .el

    AddLanguage he .he

    AddCharset ISO-8859-8 .iso8859-8

    AddLanguage it .it

    AddLanguage ja .ja

    AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .jis

    AddLanguage kr .kr

    AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso-kr

    AddLanguage nn .nn

    AddLanguage no .no

    AddLanguage pl .po

    AddCharset ISO-8859-2 .iso-pl

    AddLanguage pt .pt

    AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br

    AddLanguage ltz .lu

    AddLanguage ca .ca

    AddLanguage es .es

    AddLanguage sv .sv

    AddLanguage cz .cz

    AddLanguage ru .ru

    AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

    AddLanguage tw .tw

    AddCharset Big5         .Big5    .big5

    AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251

    AddCharset CP866        .cp866

    AddCharset ISO-8859-5   .iso-ru

    AddCharset KOI8-R       .koi8-r

    AddCharset UCS-2        .ucs2

    AddCharset UCS-4        .ucs4

    AddCharset UTF-8        .utf8

    # LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

    # in case of a tie during content negotiation.

    #

    # Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

    # more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        LanguagePriority en da nl et fr de el it ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca es sv tw

    </IfModule>

    #

    # AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to

    # make certain files to be certain types.

    #

    AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action command (see below)

    #

    # If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside

    # ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.

    #

    # To use CGI scripts:

    #

    #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    #

    # To use server-parsed HTML files

    #

    #AddType text/html .shtml

    #AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

    #

    # Uncomment the following line to enable Apache's send-asis HTTP file

    # feature

    #

    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    #

    # If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use

    #

    #AddHandler imap-file map

    #

    # To enable type maps, you might want to use

    #

    #AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>

# End of document types.

#

# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location

# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

#

#

# MetaDir: specifies the name of the directory in which Apache can find

# meta information files. These files contain additional HTTP headers

# to include when sending the document

#

#MetaDir .web

#

# MetaSuffix: specifies the file name suffix for the file containing the

# meta information.

#

#MetaSuffix .meta

#

# Customizable error response (Apache style)

#  these come in three flavors

#

#    1) plain text

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo.

#  n.b.  the single leading (") marks it as text, it does not get output

#

#    2) local redirects

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#  to redirect to local URL /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 /cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl

#  N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes.

#

#    3) external redirects

#ErrorDocument 402 http://some.other-server.com/subscription_info.html

#  N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original

#  request will *not* be available to such a script.

#

# Customize behaviour based on the browser

#

<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

    #

    # The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior.

    # The first directive disables keepalive for Netscape 2.x and browsers that

    # spoof it. There are known problems with these browser implementations.

    # The second directive is for Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0b2

    # which has a broken HTTP/1.1 implementation and does not properly

    # support keepalive when it is used on 301 or 302 (redirect) responses.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

    BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

    #

    # The following directive disables HTTP/1.1 responses to browsers which

    # are in violation of the HTTP/1.0 spec by not being able to grok a

    # basic 1.1 response.

    #

    BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

</IfModule>

# End of browser customization directives

#

# Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status

# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

#<Location /server-status>

#    SetHandler server-status

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

#    Allow from .your-domain.com

#</Location>

#

# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

# http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).

# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

#<Location /server-info>

#    SetHandler server-info

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

#    Allow from .your-domain.com

#</Location>

#

# There have been reports of people trying to abuse an old bug from pre-1.1

# days.  This bug involved a CGI script distributed as a part of Apache.

# By uncommenting these lines you can redirect these attacks to a logging 

# script on phf.apache.org.  Or, you can record them yourself, using the script

# support/phf_abuse_log.cgi.

#

#<Location /cgi-bin/phf*>

#    Deny from all

#    ErrorDocument 403 http://phf.apache.org/phf_abuse_log.cgi

#</Location>

#

# Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to

# enable the proxy server:

#

#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>

#    ProxyRequests On

#    <Directory proxy:*>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#        Allow from .your-domain.com

#    </Directory>

    #

    # Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.

    # ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)

    # Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block

    #

#    ProxyVia On

    #

    # To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:

    # (no cacheing without CacheRoot)

    #

#    CacheRoot "/var/cache/apache"

#    CacheSize 5

#    CacheGcInterval 4

#    CacheMaxExpire 24

#    CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1

#    CacheDefaultExpire 1

#    NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com

#</IfModule>

# End of proxy directives.

### Section 3: Virtual Hosts

#

# VirtualHost: If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your

# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations

# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn't need to worry about

# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below.

#

# Please see the documentation at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/vhosts/>

# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts.

#

# You may use the command line option '-S' to verify your virtual host

# configuration.

#

# Use name-based virtual hosting.

#

#NameVirtualHost *

#

# VirtualHost example:

# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.

# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known

# server name.

#

#<VirtualHost *>

#    ServerAdmin webmaster@dummy-host.example.com

#    DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com

#    ServerName dummy-host.example.com

#    ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log

#    CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common

#</VirtualHost>
```

can anyone see why apache would start but not allow connections? thanks  :Smile: 

ryan[/code]

----------

## kraylus

eh hehe... nevermind, i got it working... not sure what i did but s'all good now!

ryan

----------

